# Camper contact and Scandinavia any better ?



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2022)

I am using the free version for now which is a bit clunky.
We plan 75 days  in Sweden Norway and Sweden again for the Oresund bridge.
I think camper contact has the best info.
The paid version also does not need a data link.when travelling,
It has fuller info so planning to buy in due course ...
Any others ?


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 7, 2022)

Have you seen these, https://husbilsplatser.husbilsklubben.se/ and https://www.stellplatz-danmark.dk/#/?


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 7, 2022)

WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN, paid option is our first choice for camping info.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2022)

M


saxonborg said:


> Have you seen these, https://husbilsplatser.husbilsklubben.se/ and https://www.stellplatz-danmark.dk/#/?


Thanks Erik,
Yes the Swedish site is useful. But seems to show mainly campsites and waste disposal.
The Danish site will be handy as our likely route uses the 2 bridges.
With both I copy and savei 
 S4S has some info.
In Google seaching for rest areas also helps


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2022)

Any info on BroBizz and ferry discounts welcome.
Brobizz seems to use a card and Apnr or a transponder.
With ferry discounts as well.
We are under 3500kg


----------



## jann (Sep 9, 2022)

A lot of picnic sites have water and toilet points and are used as overnight places


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 9, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Any info on BroBizz and ferry discounts welcome.
> Brobizz seems to use a card and Apnr or a transponder.
> With ferry discounts as well.
> We are under 3500kg


You may be aware of this one already:- https://autopassferje.no/?lang=en


----------



## Derekoak (Sep 10, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Any info on BroBizz and ferry discounts welcome.
> Brobizz seems to use a card and Apnr or a transponder.
> With ferry discounts as well.
> We are under 3500kg


We are still in Northern Norway. We have used fremtind service tag. They run the Norway tolls. We get 20% off the tolls. You know we had trouble paying fremtind with resolut, but we have now paid twice using Wise. This tag we attached a great belt bridge discount to, successfully. The oresund bridge requires an annual fee to attach the tag and get discount. We only went on the bridge we will return on the electric ferry to Elsinore as I have a friend who lives there. It was not worth the annual fee for one way. It just is for both ways or more in a year.
  The ferry discount system also would not accept payment of the 3000 krona deposit from Revolut and we had used a ferry full price before Wise worked for fremtind. We only expected one more ferry (in fact that became 2) and it did not seem worth the trouble to try again for the saving on one Norwegian ferry with Wise as afterwards there would have to be a return of most of the deposit through Wise and it was not clear to me that that would be trouble free.
  The Norway ferries take a photo of the number plate and ignore the tag, but the charge arrives on the fremtind account.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks @Derekoak 
They do not make it easy.
We plan both bridges both ways and the coastal route is 5 ferries and there will be others. So will look to join and cancel (on return).


----------



## Derekoak (Sep 10, 2022)

There are also the Norwegian tolls.  does brobizz give a discount on those? Does the brobiźz tag cost 200 danish non returnable? The fremtind gives the 200 deposit back on cancellation. Certainly fremtind if you can pay the invoices, would give 20% on tolls can register a great belt bridge discount on it and can pay and register the oresund bridge annual fee to give discount, and register the autopassferje to the fremtind tag although that account would be separate.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes I think Brobizz does the 
Norway road tolls and tje bridges.
I guess you could simply "wing it" and full cost would be invoiced. Certainly for the bridges and road tolls
The ferry discounts are more significant.
More investogation needed .
But next year as arrangements do seem to change. !!!!


----------



## Glass man (Sep 10, 2022)

In Denmark you can sleep in any carpark that does not specifically forbid it, mostly in large towns but you must not camp.
In Sweden, Finland and Norway any garage that sells you fuel will usually provide water and most rural churches have a water tap.
The Swedish tourist office will give you a map with locations where you can empty your loo, Norway too but only local maps.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 14, 2022)

Part of our route !

https://www.bbc.com/travel/article/20220523-the-kystriksveien-earths-most-beautiful-road-trip


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 15, 2022)

The port of Immingham no longer deals with private passengers (freight only).
They would ship the vehicle only but this is no help.
So original plan.
Calais to Malmo, then Kiruna and Narvik.
South to near Olso then Sweden again and to Malmo for the Oresund bridge or maybe the H to H electric ferry..
not hugely disapponted as we do not like long boring shipping.
We will probably revise our planned stopovers/timings to cut down the Calais/Sweden/Calais time.
Reading the DFDS info it seems that the UK Border agency made the decision to only allow truck drivers at Immingham and Felixstowe.
Obvious discrimination or simply making life easy for themselves.
I will not comment further except to note that we pay the wages of government employees ,and decision makers.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 17, 2022)

Having investigated Immingham ferries..which are no go.
I have revised the returning home legs.
So from Olso area.
Stay in Norway and get the ferry from Kristiansand to Hirtsals. Then to Hamburg 
And Calais. This avoids the E6 or other route from Oslo to Malmo and saves on road tolls especially the 2Bridge
There are other benefits which include extra time in Sweden going north and also Norway and only a minor increase in the Journey back to Calais.
Eg Calais to Malmo is 1250km
Hirtsals to Calais is again 1250km so 800miles
So the 5or6 days allocated for Oslo to Malmo is better used.
Uk to Calais 1 day
Calais to Malmo 8 days.
Sweden 33 days.
Norway 35 days.
Ferry 1 day.
back to Calais 8 days.
Shuttle 1 day.
total 87 days and with more leeway !


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 5, 2022)

Our outline plans ancostinhgs are now done
Routes
Calais to Malmo via Puttgarden Rodbt Ferry and Oresnd Bridge
Malmo ro Kiruna via Kalmar Stockom  and Galve then inland to the E45
Narvik to Trondheim vi Fauske and the Fv17 to Holm.
The E6 and thec 3 to Plassen then to Folldal and Frya
Next Oppdal aand Foosbergom and the FV55 (Roof of Norway) to Sogndal
Finally  theHasrdanger fjord and to Kristiansan and the ferry to Hirtsals
Hirtsals to Calais
Costs as of now
Pricing as of now

Health Insurance £250
Eurotunnel also good £300
Puttgarden-Rodby and Oresund bridge £150
Norway ferries and tolls £100 Fremtind and Norge...
Kristiansand to Hirtsals £200
Sweden very litlle
Total £1000 expecting it to creep up ! (Going and coming back)
Diesel £1500 750 litres @ £2

Living (food)  £1500 (13*£100  plus a bit)

Camps £500 to £1000
Thus £1000+£1500+£1500+£1000 = £5000 Budget £5500 (purely nominal)


----------

